# Inflation sucks!



## Erik (Jan 17, 2000)

Hey I'm not trying to be negative, just making fun of myself. Laugh or cry eh?
Never even gave it a thought how much I was racking up.

I did get some fish btw


----------



## Smallie12 (Oct 21, 2010)

Tron322 said:


> I have two tip ups that I just duct taped a downrigger clip to. I barely clip it on there for big minnows that keep tripping the flag. Sometimes I use decoy suckers and clip it on a bit better.


Thanks for the idea.


----------



## daddyduck (Nov 2, 2001)

Lol reminds me of a time along time ago a lady at the bait shop counted out 12 minnows into my bucket.


----------



## 98885 (Jan 18, 2015)

daddyduck said:


> Lol reminds me of a time along time ago a lady at the bait shop counted out 12 minnows into my bucket.


Worked as a kid at a boat livery on a lake where we sold minnows and other live bait. Since we rented boats, we really went thru the live bait. We had live minnow deliveries every other day most of the year. Then numbers of minnows delivered were easily double what we paid for. I always wondered how a bait shop could give 20 minnows rather than 12 when selling a dozen. Most net scoops were 20-24 minnows easily. We counted many small scoops at over 20 minnows and always gave a medium size scoop as a dozen. My boss always doubled his money on minnow sales. I'm sure that's changed today with deliveries and the pass on in sales is the same. I know I don't get nearly the number of minnows I got years ago for my money at most places.


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

johnIV said:


> Worked as a kid at a boat livery on a lake where we sold minnows and other live bait. Since we rented boats, we really went thru the live bait. We had live minnow deliveries every other day most of the year. Then numbers of minnows delivered were easily double what we paid for. I always wondered how a bait shop could give 20 minnows rather than 12 when selling a dozen. Most net scoops were 20-24 minnows easily. We counted many small scoops at over 20 minnows and always gave a medium size scoop as a dozen. My boss always doubled his money on minnow sales. I'm sure that's changed today with deliveries and the pass on in sales is the same. I know I don't get nearly the number of minnows I got years ago for my money at most places.


"Most" guys don't just buy minnows when in the baitshop. Specially if ya treat em right with the minnow count. I'm assuming it's the owners best $ flip and if ya take care of people they'll buy more things from the place


----------



## 98885 (Jan 18, 2015)

jiggerjarvi said:


> New owners? If I remember correctly when we met a few years back, you picked up an auger I was paying forward, we talked about that shop, and the owners son who is a member on this site. I’ve gotten bait there 2 times in the last month and didn’t pay attention to the employees, but it makes sense now to me, my counts there were low also.
> Try hitting up The Bait Shop on Airport rd just north of Hatchery, good scoops, lots of tackle, and friendly. 3.99 dozen perch/crappie, i asked for 1 dozen, got roughly 3.


Minnow sales at bait shops are kinda like soft drink sales at fast food restaurants. Some places make most of their profit on minnows because they don't do well selling mechandise. Places like Northwoods doesn't worry about making money on bait. If your in that store, the draw is the minnow prices knowing you'll leave with much more than minnows in the bucket. It's all about getting you in the shop to begin with. If I know a dozen minnows are 5.00, I'm going somewhere else. I never leave Northwoods with just bait when its all I go there for.


----------



## flighthunter (Nov 21, 2005)

david boyko said:


> Just went to the bait shop in at wolverine lake. New owners. Scoop of perch minnows,and 50 waxies. 10 bucks. This is the scoop he gave me.WTF￼


Was this at lakes area bait? It appears you got close to 12, maybe a bakers dozen. 

I know they used to be liberal on their counts/scoops, but this year it seems you get what you pay for. The perch minnows there are $6 or 7 a dozen. I didn’t realize it changed owners, I just thought he hired some help.


----------



## jiggerjarvi (Jan 17, 2010)

I live basically in between the bait shop and lakes area bait. 
same drive to either, one is a full on fishing store, the other isn’t, both serve a purpose to different folks, for anything fishing it’s The Bait Shop for me.


----------



## david boyko (Feb 12, 2012)

flighthunter said:


> Was this at lakes area bait? It appears you got close to 12, maybe a bakers dozen.
> 
> I know they used to be liberal on their counts/scoops, but this year it seems you get what you pay for. The perch minnows there are $6 or 7 a dozen. I didn’t realize it changed owners, I just thought he hired some help.


Yes, Lee retired and sold the store.


----------



## flighthunter (Nov 21, 2005)

He and his wife were always very nice. I’m glad they were able to sell/retire.


----------



## ThreeDogsDown (Jan 19, 2018)

In the Traverse City area we have bagged perch minnows at $4 per bag. There are more than 3 dozen minnows in the bag. 

Blues, shiners, sucker chubs are $5 but are loaded with more than a dozen. 

And this is a roadside stand, on your honor, open year ‘round and at all hours. 

Its way better than the awkward incident of counting minnows. 

Buc’s Bait in Interlochen. Its great. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

Holy Whah! I fish all year long (when I'm not hunting), and have never spent that much money on live bait in an entire year or two.
<----<<<


----------



## Quack Addict (Aug 10, 2006)

Joe Archer said:


> Holy Whah! I fish all year long (when I'm not hunting), and have never spent that much money on live bait in an entire year or two.


You think that's bad? The place I buy pierogies has raised their prices almost 400% in the last week alone


----------



## Divers Down (Mar 31, 2008)

Quack Addict said:


> You think that's bad? The place I buy pierogies has raised their prices almost 400% in the last week alone


That's called gouging and Id be done with that place.
A Chinese joint downtown also pulled that, told them our office is done buying from them...do they care? maybe.


----------



## Erik (Jan 17, 2000)

Joe Archer said:


> Holy Whah! I fish all year long (when I'm not hunting), and have never spent that much money on live bait in an entire year or two.
> <----<<<


Yeah I was little shocked. 

You guys might think I'm weird, all I can say is, I really like to fish. Dont get to go nearly often enough. And perhaps, maybe just a little bit, I get carried away. But I tell you this much. When I go I am prepared!


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

Erik said:


> Yeah I was little shocked.
> 
> You guys might think I'm weird, all I can say is, I really like to fish. Dont get to go nearly often enough. And perhaps, maybe just a little bit, I get carried away. But I tell you this much. When I go I am prepared!


I usually buy $80 in lures, put them in a plastic tackle box, drag them over the ice at 30 mph and then buy new again next year because they are beat to s**t!


----------



## painter_mitch (12 mo ago)

Perch minnows @ Ed's archery in Clio $1.69 dozen if anyone is in the area

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## Chriss83 (Sep 18, 2021)

sureshot006 said:


> Minnows are $6/doz here...


Sad. It's always been like that over there. We sell them 2$ a dozen blues or fatheads at our shop. 10$ doz on pike minnows or 1$ a piece. Our price on 50 spikes jumped to 3$ after tax. Some places gouge some raise because there buy cost was raised. East side of state. Gouge fest!


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

Chriss83 said:


> Sad. It's always been like that over there. We sell them 2$ a dozen blues or fatheads at our shop. 10$ doz on pike minnows or 1$ a piece. Our price on 50 spikes jumped to 3$ after tax. Some places gouge some raise because there buy cost was raised. East side of state. Gouge fest!


They usually give ~3 doz actual count so even though it sucks to not be able to spend less even if you wanted to, you do get good counts.


----------



## Chriss83 (Sep 18, 2021)

sureshot006 said:


> They usually give ~3 doz actual count so even though it sucks to not be able to spend less even if you wanted to, you do get good counts.


We give about 2 doz per one. And about 60 spikes per 50


----------



## 2stix-and-a-string (Feb 11, 2020)

Gillgitter said:


> When I add up all my gear and bait I wonder how much I really pay per pound of fish. lol


More than you really want to know


david boyko said:


> Just went to the bait shop in at wolverine lake. New owners. Scoop of perch minnows,and 50 waxies. 10 bucks. This is the scoop he gave me.WTF￼


lol


----------



## Pier2pier (Jan 17, 2016)

ThreeDogsDown said:


> Last year Diawa Wilderness Trolling Rods $20. This year $30. Ugg.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Last year I bought two Diawa wilderness rods at a tackle shop on the south west side of the state for $29.99 a piece. They were tagged $19.99. Owner warned me when I walked through the door that prices weren't as tagged. He's always been reasonably priced so I didn't protest too much. Saw the same increase at Frank's later in the summer.


----------

